# My very first attempt at CP



## NancyRogers (Apr 14, 2010)

Does it look okay?  I think the imperfections on the top are just ash and air bubbles.  Does that seem right?  Oh, and I just used a lined shoe box, so the shape isn't great, but I have molds on order.    TFL!






By null, shot with Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL at 2010-04-14


----------



## carebear (Apr 14, 2010)

it's lovely - yup ash and bubbles.  and a lined shoebox is the perfect mold to start with.


----------



## holly99 (Apr 14, 2010)

You did well! Good job!


----------



## NancyRogers (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks so much.  I'm chompin' at the bit to make another batch, but I feel like I should really wait for my molds to arrive.  Hopefully, the first will be here by Friday.  Oh the pain of waiting...


----------



## agriffin (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow!  That looks wonderful - you did a great job!


----------



## Deda (Apr 14, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## jarvan (Apr 14, 2010)

Very pretty! I love your subtle green swirl!


----------



## NancyRogers (Apr 14, 2010)

jarvan said:
			
		

> Very pretty! I love your subtle green swirl!



Thank you.  I've been making my own eyeshadows and foundation, etc. for a while so I used some of my micas to make the colors.  I used Taurus Orion and Breath of Spring from TKB.  It has a bit of sparkle from the micas.  I like it, but next time I think I'll use a bit more.  There is a learning curve in this soap stuff.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 14, 2010)

Lovely rich green, love it!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks great!!!!  Way to go!  Woop, woop!!


----------



## jennikate (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice  very Nice ( jealous over here)


----------



## Hazel (Apr 14, 2010)

You did a fantastic job! My first batch was uncolored and unscented. I'm very impressed with the swirls. And a litttle envious.


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 14, 2010)

wow that is fantastic for your first soap!!!!!!


----------



## ewenique (Apr 15, 2010)

I agree - very pretty swirl.  You're off to a good start!


----------



## dolly777 (Apr 16, 2010)

this is great !!!! trust me my 1st soap was not beautiful at all. great job. Can't wait to see what else you create.


----------



## dcornett (May 15, 2010)

WOW! That's a very impressive first bar!!


----------



## Bayougirl (May 17, 2010)

Someone just told me to spray the top of the soap with 90% alcohol.  I usually spray it right after I've finished swirling and have moved my mold where it's going to sit and gel.  It's been about a week or so and it does seem to cut down on the ash.  You can also wipe the top with alcohol and a paper towel and it will take some of it off after your soaps been curing for awhile.  Great swirls.


----------



## April (May 19, 2010)

This is your first soap and you swirled?  That's amazing.  You did an A1 job.  I am anxious to see the future batches, with this one as your first.


----------



## SmellyKat (Aug 9, 2010)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> Does it look okay?  I think the imperfections on the top are just ash and air bubbles.  Does that seem right?  Oh, and I just used a lined shoe box, so the shape isn't great, but I have molds on order.    TFL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you get the picture to load on this website?


----------



## dcornett (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't really know how others do it, but here's how I post pics on here.
It's best to resize your photo first do that here: http://soapmakingforum.com/image-resizer.html 
Then you can upload your photos to a site like ImageShack (you'll see the link below the box where you add text) Then you can copy the code for forums and paste it here, where you type the text. There may be a simpler way I do tend to do things the hard way LOL, but that's how I get them here.


----------



## jess_adams24 (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks great, love the swirl effect!!!


----------

